# Thread stickies



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> @_TreeBob_ could this forum get a "what's my socionics type" subforum added to it? so that the typing questionnaires aren't mingled with theory discussion threads because currently they are pushing out socionics discussion threads


Seconded.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

cyamitide said:


> @_TreeBob_ could this forum get a "what's my socionics type" subforum added to it? so that the typing questionnaires aren't mingled with theory discussion threads because currently they are pushing out socionics discussion threads


I will think on it.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

@TreeBob - could you please sticky the questionnaire? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Probably said:


> Seconded.


Thirded.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

You have your typing forum now.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Would it be possible to get subs for the quadras?

Or at least stickys for them?


----------



## woollysocks (Dec 18, 2013)

Ah, glad I found this!

I think the following, as informative articles for Socionics newcomers, should be considered for Sticky-fication..

http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...s-part-1-jungian-dichotomies-im-elements.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/172160-introduction-socionics-part-2-functions-model.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...nics-part-3-quadras-inter-type-relations.html


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I think we should cut down on the stickies in this sub-forum...


----------



## woollysocks (Dec 18, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I think we should cut down on the stickies in this sub-forum...


Yes, there seem to be too many. Any you think should be removed?

Perhaps the Socionics Workshop Wiki thread? The site it's referring to doesn't really exist anymore.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

woollysocks said:


> Yes, there seem to be too many. Any you think should be removed?


The threads entitled: Socionics sub-forum logo, Socionics - The Cognitive Function Model, Socionics Video Interaction Thread, Why Visual Identification is bad, and the thread we are posting in all seem to be either obsolete, unused, or somewhat unnecessarily stickied, to me. To my knowledge, there isn't a thread like this on any other subforum and my guess is that it's remnant from when the subforum was new to PerC.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Can we get a sticky thread for user made tables/graphs/illustrations?
I think it would be cool to have a go-to reference of all PerC-based stuff. 

Doesn't matter if it is going over the same stuff in other sections. Just everything at once. The more perspectives, the better and nobody wants stuff to get buried forever.

Example: @_Shaolu_ 
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/280074-mbti-socionics-spreadsheet-matrix.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/278250-benefit-ring-art.html


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/475890-polr-descriptions.html

PoLR's are an integral point of orientation towards your type and this thread includes them all in a simple outline format, and has been well-received.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

@TreeBob

Important in the sense of an authoritative objection to common premise: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/602346-socionics-typology-jung-myers-briggs-model-b.html


----------

